# Night time is actually better?



## b1rchtrees (May 15, 2015)

I notice lately my day time is worse than night time cause by time the day is over Im too exhausted to even deal with the DP so I fall asleep and get the bad dreams.


----------



## intothequarry (May 16, 2015)

Yup exactly right. DP wipes me out at about 4pm from the constant thought so night time is easier to handle


----------



## ChrisChampion (Mar 6, 2013)

Nights are a lot worse for me. Idk what it is. Maybe because that's when the majority of all my bad panic attacks have always happened.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Night time is also alot less stressful 

My best time is also night time but particularly towards early morning as the sun is rising..Its peaceful quiet and relaxed and yet again i must emphasize "stress free"


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

I agree, at night time I tend to feel pretty 'normal' whatever that is.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Night is always better for me. If I don't have a clock I can even determine the time by how I feel.


----------



## b1rchtrees (May 15, 2015)

It's weird, its probably due to the stress we put ourselves through all day that when it becomes the end of the day were just exhausted and our bodies are like "you deserve this".


----------



## Merk (Dec 8, 2015)

I too feel better at night. Usually around 10pm I start to feel more normal. I don't know why but throughout the day is worse for me and night time just before bed is when I feel about 60-70% normal.


----------



## plaidpajamas (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm a night owl by nature so I always have felt better during that time.

Even not DPDR the sun hurts my eyes O_O!


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

It depends on what you do at night. If you are to socialise with large number of people, DP makes it so hard to focus on what they say and you start to fake your smile and what you say


----------

